# Kein ausführen von Dateien auf Fat32 Stick möglich

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich auf meinem USB-Stick keine Skripte öffnen kann. 

Gemountet wird der über mount /media/key (ein sudo ohne passwort als alias).

Die FSTAB schaut so aus

```
LABEL=SYSRESC           /media/key      auto            defaults,rw,user,noauto 0 0
```

Ich hab das Skript mit chmod +x ausführbar gemacht.

Trotzdem bekomme ich ein "Permission denied". Auch als Root.

Was mache ich da falsch?

LG Roland

----------

## firefly

wie ist die ausgabe von mount wenn der stick eingehängt ist?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ok, das ist es. Der sagt:

/dev/sdb1 on /media/key type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=roland)

wie bekomm ich das noexec weg?

----------

## manuels

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> wie bekomm ich das noexec weg?

 Mit der Mount-Option 'exec'?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Geht nicht. Wie meinst du das genau? Meine FSTAB ist jetzt so:

```
ABEL=SYSRESC           /media/key      auto            exec,rw,user,noauto 0 0
```

Aber ein mount gibt immer noch das aus:

/dev/sdb1 on /media/key type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=roland)

LG Roland

----------

## firefly

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Geht nicht. Wie meinst du das genau? Meine FSTAB ist jetzt so:
> 
> ```
> ABEL=SYSRESC           /media/key      auto            exec,rw,user,noauto 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

könnte durch die auto option anstelle der angabe des entpsrechenden dataisystems liegen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

habs auf vfat gesetzt. Hat aber nichts geändert.

Muss man dazwischen irgendwelche Dienste (oder den rechner) neustarten?

----------

## franzf

Du musst natürlich die Partition neu mounten!

```
# mount -o remount /media/key
```

(wenn /media/key dein mount-dir ist=)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hat auch nichts gebracht. 

Ich hab ihn immer umounted (komisches wort) und wieder gemounted.

----------

## Josef.95

Und wenn du das Laufwerk explizit mit exec remuntest? 

```
# mount -o remount,exec /media/key
```

Klappt das?

könntest du nicht ein UNIX freundlicheres Filesystem verwenden? (eines das auch mit Rechten umgehen kann)

Muss es unbedingt FAT sein?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

mit mount -o exec /media/key gehts.

da kommt das:

/dev/sdb1 on /media/key type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev)

Und es funktioniert auch.

Was würdest du jetzt machen? Den alias auf "mount -o exec" ausbessern?

Bzw. Nenn mir ein Filesystem, das man unter Windows verwenden kann. (NTFS macht am Drucker probleme)

LG Roland

----------

## Genone

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> würdest du jetzt machen? Den alias auf "mount -o exec" ausbessern?

 

Nein, die Option in der fstab funktioniert auch, wenn du sie nach 'user' (welches 'noexec' beinhaltet, sollte man vielleicht echt mal in die FAQ setzen) setzt.

Wenn es dir übrigens nur um Skripte geht könntest du diese natürlich auch einfach durch das entsprechende Program aufrufen lassen, dann reichts nämlich wenn du die Datei lesen kannst.

----------

## Josef.95

Tatsache.., auf die Idee muss man erst mal kommen...

Die Manpage von mount schreibt dazu:  *Quote:*   

> user 
> 
>  Allow an ordinary user to mount the filesystem. The name of the mounting user is written to mtab so that he can unmount the filesystem again. This option implies the options noexec, nosuid, and nodev (unless overridden by subsequent options, as in the option line user,exec,dev,suid).

 

Danke für den Tipp!

----------

